# New 60D Buying Options



## trptmitch (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm new to the DSLR scene and I will be purchasing my first DSLR (a Canon 60D) in the next week or two. I've been going back and forth on which lens to get and where to purchase it from. For the lenses, I've been looking into the EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS lens and the EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS lens. I know that the 135 would be a better option to go with, but I'm struggling with the extra cost for now. So I might just go with the 55 for now until I learn the basics of my camera and then upgrade in a few months/years. 

As far as where to buy, I have a really cool camera shop here where I live that I know would give me great after-purchase assistance. After pricing everything out, it would be about $150 cheaper to buy everything new from B&H than it would to buy it from the local shop. Has anyone had anything other than good experience with B&H? Also, how valuable is buying local vs. saving money on the buy?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## TheBiles (Aug 9, 2012)

I'd trust B&H over any camera store, but you could save way more by buying used on eBay or Craigslist.


----------



## trptmitch (Aug 9, 2012)

Good to know.  Thanks!  

I debated with buying used for a while, but I get really uneasy on trusting someone I don't know with how they treated the equipment.  I like to take care of things and keep them pristine for as long as possible.  Call me picky...

I appreciate your input on B&H, Thanks!


----------



## silvi (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't really like to buy used gear when it comes to digital photography and although some of my friends have done pretty sweet deals on ebay or CL I've never felt comfortable buying there. I did buy a couple of lenses on keh.com and I've been very pleased with them. Their tech staff check the items and they give a score (excellent, bargain etc.) which is in my experience very trustworthy.


----------



## 3Ddeath (Aug 9, 2012)

I hear there's a rumor out that a 70D might be coming out this month, wonder if prices will drop on the 60D?

Basically its been two years between 50D and 60D down to the day, and now that day is coming up again this month...


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Aug 9, 2012)

If you're struggling on the cost of the 18-55mm vs the 18-135mm I'd actually suggest looking at other bodies. Unless there's a specific reason you need a 60D look at the entry level rebels. If you don't need anything more than 1/4000th of a second shutter speed or faster than 3 frames per second there's nothing wrong with a Canon EOS Rebel T3 as a starter camera. If you want the 60D because of the video check out a refurbished T2i direct from Canon. I say all this because the real magic of photography is in the lenses. Both of the lenses you mentioned are decent lenses but they are very limited when it comes to aperture. With the money you save going with a T3 or refurbished T2i you can get a couple of lenses and a nice flash or two. If you're just starting out in photography the lenses and the flashes will make much more difference to you than the camera body. If you check out Canon's refurbished site you could probably get a T3, 18-55mm, 55-250mm, 50mm f/1.8, and a 430EX II for the same price or less than a 60D package with one lens.

To answer your question about buying local or online: If all you're saving is $150 I'd buy local. Spending that kind of cash in a local shop will not only help support local businesses, but it'll probably make the shop owner more open to spending time teaching you stuff, stuff that you could spend a lot more than $150 on by taking classes. With that being said B&H has a very good reputation for doing good business, so it's a win-win situation.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 9, 2012)

trptmitch said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new to the DSLR scene and I will be purchasing my first DSLR (a Canon 60D) in the next week or two. I've been going back and forth on which lens to get and where to purchase it from. For the lenses, I've been looking into the EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS lens and the EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS lens. I know that the 135 would be a better option to go with, but I'm struggling with the extra cost for now. So I might just go with the 55 for now until I learn the basics of my camera and then upgrade in a few months/years.
> 
> ...


I have never had a problem with B&H.  They didn't become one of the two biggest camera supply stores in the US by not taking care of customers.

As for your local camera shop-they'll still give you great service down the line. You are going to pick up little things there, probably have a lens or two looked at, etc. They're going to do what they can to earn your business, so don't sweat the whole support thing. 

Save the money-you WILL end up spending it on other gear down the line. Might as well just start that savings account now!


----------



## bratkinson (Aug 10, 2012)

Having had the 18-135, I'm very partial to that lens.  I'd therefore pay the extra $ up front to have a lens that useful over a wide range of situations.  Like the 18-55, its slower speed will require the use of a flash for most indoor work.  The flash on the 60D is OK, but like all pop ups, they're good for 10 feet and that's about it.  So I put an external flash on my 60D when indoors.

As for B&H, I've made them very happy in the past year, having bought most of my gear from them.  They've been absolutely flawless in my book.  Although dealing locally has it's advantages in having a relationship with the dealer, I'd rather save the money and use it to buy something else..like a flash bracket, or a diffuser, or a ....


----------



## trptmitch (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, good points of view from both sides.  I've pretty much decided to go with the 18-135, but haven't decided where to buy it from yet.  The local camera store would throw in an extra Canon battery, a lens hood, and a mini HDMI cable for free.  Food for thought...


----------

